# Early LNG Transporation



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

lucking for info and photo of ships in early LNG and gas transportation,
serve as master on cinderella ex jules verne untill 2003,
luking for: Aristotle, Beauvais, Ben Franklin, Charm Junior, Esso Portovenere, Euclides, Pythagore, Sanko Ethylene Maru, Sant Jordi, and El Paso ships Columbia-Consolidated-Cove Point-Paul Kayser
any help very welcome


----------



## jasmacpm (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
take it you have seen 2 photos I posted in gallery re, the Cast Osprey, which also feature El Paso Sonatrach? Not very good or, meaningful pictures perhaps.

Jimmy.


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

According to Wikipedia the Methane Princess was the first.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methane_Princess

Pictues of her on photoship.


----------



## Harrisman (Jul 13, 2006)

It was actually the Methane Pioneer that was the first.
Methane Princess & Progress were early 60's


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

I seem to remember they ran between Algeria and Canvey Island.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Try the following thread
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=1785&highlight=methane+pioneer

Steve


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

jasmacpm said:


> Hi,
> take it you have seen 2 photos I posted in gallery re, the Cast Osprey, which also feature El Paso Sonatrach? Not very good or, meaningful pictures perhaps.
> 
> Jimmy.


was not jet aware of this pics, thanks alot


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

Monket said:


> According to Wikipedia the Methane Princess was the first.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methane_Princess
> 
> Pictues of her on photoship.


thats the problem with wiki, somebody can write something,
pythagore was the first with kind of membrane tanks, a testing prototyp
for technigas system, according to colton comp. list she was converted to an fish carrier and thats the point, who get photo of this?
thanks your reply


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

Harrisman said:


> It was actually the Methane Pioneer that was the first.
> Methane Princess & Progress were early 60's


ja, the methane-sisters was the first commercial ones with membrane tanks,
progress never carry any LNG , only LPG as fare as i know,
with princess we sail a quite lot time together on cinderella between arzew old port and spain untill she was saled within a parcel of 3 (methane princess, methane arctic, methane polar) in 1997 and went to scrap the following year.


----------



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

Back in the early 1960s, in Salvador, Brazil, I remember seeing a Liberty Ship converted to a gas carrier.
Sadly I was'nt taking ship photos at the time.

It was probably the MUNDOGAS SAO PAULO which started life as the EDVARD GRIEG, later the THOMAS F. BAYARD.
In 1952 she was converted in Kiel & was renamed ULTRAGAZ SAO PAULO, becoming the MUNDOGAS SAO PAULO in 1961 - in 1969 she was grounded at Santos as 'floating storage' & there MIRAMAR loses track of her.

I used to run into Santos in the 1980s & as we used to run right past the port up to the COSIPA steelworks I'm sure that I would have seen [& photographed] her had she still been there.

This info is from MIRAMAR & from Mitchell & Sawyer's 'LIBERTY SHIPS' where there is a photo of her.

The same photo, in not very good quality, can be seen at -

http://www.armed-guard.com/calen2.html

One of the more unusual Liberty ship conversions !

Cheers

Marco


----------



## John Williams 56-65 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bluesky said:


> ja, the methane-sisters was the first commercial ones with membrane tanks,
> progress never carry any LNG , only LPG as fare as i know,
> with princess we sail a quite lot time together on cinderella between arzew old port and spain untill she was saled within a parcel of 3 (methane princess, methane arctic, methane polar) in 1997 and went to scrap the following year.


I think possibly Wikipedia has got it wrong, and not for the first time.

I remember working on a small Shell tanker which was being coverted into a Liquid gas carrier in about 1948/49. The ship was the Frasca or Fresca. I am not too sure if it was liquid natural gas or some other gas ,but whatever it was it must have been highly flammable judging by the safety features installed at the time. As I remember it the normal tankers holds were modified to take what I can only call flasks, which held the liquid.
I could of course be entirely wrong about this as it was some sixty years ago.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

This months Maritime Reporter (October 2008) has the worlds earliest LNG tanker carried its first cargo from Lake Charles LA USA to Canvey Island UK in 1959. The original plan was to transport LNG from Venezuela to the UK but it was abandoned after gas was discovered in Algeria. 

I loaded LNG at Canvey Island while on the LNG Aquarius. It was its initial cool down for doing gas trails. Around 1978.


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

There is a photo of that old ship that was converted to carry Gaz on MY PHOTOS gallery, we used to carry LPG to Santos and it was laid up ahead of us.


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

hi, have only one pic of aquarius from helderline,
due you have any from your time on board on her?
brgds bluesky


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

HERE for You:
ESSO BREGA-ESSO LIGURIA taken by me laid up LA SPEZIA 1985
JULES VERNE Photo collecection.
MOSTEFA BE BULAID taken by me at Barcelona 2004.
SNAM PALMARIA taken by me under working at Genoa 1987. Ex ESSE BREGA 
LNG PORTOVENERE taken by me under working at Genoa 2006.(Thumb) 
Gp


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Tanker, you are both a star and a credit to* SN*... thank you (Applause)


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Many thanks TONGA ,have a good WEND!!!!(Thumb) 
Gp


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bluesky,

there are two in my gallery which might interest you. The Haugvik of 1949 which was an LPG tanker and also the Paul Endacott of 1964 another LPG tanker. I have others but they are not ready for display yet.

Hawkey01


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

during Oct 61 I joined the "Methane Pioneer " at Canvey island on the Thames we discharged the gas and proceeded to Cardiff where she was laid up superceded by either the Progress or Princess if you Google "Methane Pioneer" it tells how the old US navy ship was converted to become the FIRST gas carrier.........I only have a couple of pics of her collected over the years they seen few and far between considering the importance of the feat


----------



## David Ambrose (Jun 9, 2008)

Progress and Princess were laid up in the Fal in the early 1980's - I have a B+W photo, not yet scanned.


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks a lot, all of them i got,
love the coloure one of jules,
any BW of Esso Portovenere (No.3 within the built parcel of 4)?


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

hawkey01 said:


> Bluesky,
> 
> there are two in my gallery which might interest you. The Haugvik of 1949 which was an LPG tanker and also the Paul Endacott of 1964 another LPG tanker. I have others but they are not ready for display yet.
> 
> Hawkey01



have too concreted my request more like, 
early lng and gas tanker serve in doubble roule, 
means converted LPG able to carry LNG as well,
most of early ethylen tanker was able to due soo!
isnt a polish invitation as seen right now on "coral methan"!

thanks your reply


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

David Ambrose said:


> Progress and Princess were laid up in the Fal in the early 1980's - I have a B+W photo, not yet scanned.


please due and publish asap,brgds bluesky


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

re: Beauvias

under following link:

http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/beauvais.htm

you will find 3 pics of Beauvais (ex.John Lawson) before converting to LNG
prototyp tanker.

brgds


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Can help with El Paso Ships. Send me a PM.

Bill


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

hi
During 1957-58 I saw two LPG-tanker in Brazil. Named Gazbras Norte resp. Gasbraz Sul. They had norwegian crew and was owned by Lorentsen in
Rio de Janeiro.
BR
Bjorne


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

*Cinderella ex Jule Verne Steam anchor winch*

found foto of Cinderella Steam anchor winch in 2002! remenber this was built in 1965,

thanks for all reply but question was for early LNG only

brgds


----------



## peoplepill (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, Bluesky -- What all are you wanting about the El Paso LNG tankers? I have several of the EPNG magazines from the time that the first tankers were built...three in Dunkirk and three in Newport News. I have some gift items.... medallions and trays, too. Odds are I have other things in my paperwork.
-- Peoplepill


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

"Natalie O Warren. ex Cape Diamond, C1-A type.

Warren Petroleum, Oklahoma purchased her in 1946 and had her converted at Beaumont, Texas. Became the world's first ship devoted entirely to the carriage of LPG. In service from November 1947 running Houston to New York. Sold to Oivind Lorentzen in 1961, trading West Indies & Curacao to East Coast South America as Mundogas West. Scrapped Spain 1967.

This info from 'From America to United States, Part 1' Sawyer and Mitchell. "

Lookee here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10527


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

John Williams 56-65 said:


> I think possibly Wikipedia has got it wrong, and not for the first time.
> 
> I remember working on a small Shell tanker which was being coverted into a Liquid gas carrier in about 1948/49. The ship was the Frasca or Fresca. I am not too sure if it was liquid natural gas or some other gas ,but whatever it was it must have been highly flammable judging by the safety features installed at the time. As I remember it the normal tankers holds were modified to take what I can only call flasks, which held the liquid.
> I could of course be entirely wrong about this as it was some sixty years ago.


This sounds familiar, I worked on a small Dutch Shell tanker, in about 1959, at Smiths Docks North Shields. High pressure vessels were installed in her tanks. They were like gaint starting air receivers and stood upright in the tanks. the ships name was Gyrotoma and I was told it was to be Shells first gas tanker, but it was obviously not, if one had already been coverted in 1948/49.


----------



## Baatsmann (Nov 17, 2009)

Hallo bluesky.
Here is a site of "Gas history" that I found
http://www.google.no/search?hl=no&r...1&ved=0CBgQBSgA&q=LNG+tanker+Nordfonn&spell=1

Hm........... rater small adress, ok try it.

I was sign on the LNG tanker Sydfonn, IDNo 6518267, Sig.Bergesen,Stavanger,Norway, in 1965.
There were to simalair skips, Nordfonn finish in 1963 and Sydfonn in 1965.
They were both built at the same yard in France.
Hope this will help you.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, there has been a degree of confusion as to whether we are talking about *“Early LNG Transportation”* or _* “Early LPG Transportation” *_– As outlined in part of the excellent link to the_ Poten Article _that Baatsmann has kindly supplied *here* - the latter is a story with its roots in 1910, whilst the former is more like 1955 as mentioned *here*


----------

